
Inflated laptop battery claims may lead to class action lawsuit - aj
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/06/29/laptop-battery-claims-start-heading-toward-class-action-lawsuit/
======
sahaj
i really wish the modern OS came with a utility to measure the idle time and
the in-use time of the battery, similar to what the iphone does. this
information is very useful in tracking the life of the battery and gives
consumers some insight into their usage patterns.

